# n60 pigtail to g70 maf



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello guys,
my question is can i use a n60 maf pigtail ( 89-94 maxima )
and use it for a g70 ( 95-98 240sx ) if not where can i find the pigtail for it besides e-bay 

thanks


----------

